# RIP dear desk top



## granfire (Jun 11, 2011)

first I buy a new monitor, because I think my 15 year old dino bit the dust.....
Now the desktop decided to quit on me...

Of course, the day before you plan on backing stuff up....(as if, I don't think I ever learn...)

Maybe just the power supply is dead....

Guess I need to start learning how to repair the hardware....Le Sigh...


Guess I gotta go buy the card to unlock MS word on the laptop now....


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 11, 2011)

granfire said:


> first I buy a new monitor, because I think my 15 year old dino bit the dust.....
> Now the desktop decided to quit on me...
> 
> Of course, the day before you plan on backing stuff up....(as if, I don't think I ever learn...)
> ...



Sorry to hear about the computer woes.



granfire said:


> Guess I gotta go buy the card to unlock MS word on the laptop now....



Have you tried any of the free open source alternatives to MS Word?  Like OpenOffice.org Writer or LibreOffice Writer or Abiword?  You can open .doc and I believe .docx files with at least the first two.  And I know Abiword definitely can do at least .doc.


----------



## granfire (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks!
(don't tell nobody my Brother-in-law is a computer wizkid....but dammit, he has yet to give me a straight answer about anything computer...)


I should check those out, not only because MS ticks me off with the extra charge for Word when the stuff Windows down your throat with every computer!


----------



## Carol (Jun 11, 2011)

I use Open Office -- both at work and at home.   I like it a lot


----------



## granfire (Jun 13, 2011)

Carol said:


> I use Open Office -- both at work and at home.   I like it a lot



I downloaded it. It looks a lot like MS Word of old. I am liking it a lot so far. 
(of course, I let Hubby go to the store all on his own...he bought the windows upgrade...)
:lol:

On the upside, come Friday my new computer should be ready, with the old files installed on it....(and I just got used to Vista....)


----------



## granfire (Jun 19, 2011)

don't want to clutter up the world with my continued woes...

I can't get the microphone on the head set to work.
Bad part? The exact headset at one time (last summer) worked _perfectly _with exact laptop...(that's what made me buy a 2nd exact headset....)


----------

